# Primrose Hill/ Camden coffee shop??



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,

My wife has a screen test/interview in Primrose Hill on Tuesday. It's only for 30 mins or so and I'm going down for the day too.

Does anyone one know of any good coffee shops in the Primrose Hill / Camden area where we can grab a good coffee??

Many thanks,

Chris


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

The little coffee shop

Regents park road


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Cheers. Will have a look.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Try Leyas near Mornington crescent tube station. There's Chloes Espresso (other side of the railway bridge) & Ripe Kitchen nearby if you cant get in The little one.


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

Melrose & Morgan serve a consistent drink using allpress' espresso blend and almost dead opposite you have the Hummingbird Bakery serving caravan beans altho nowhere near as consistent. Both are on Gloucester Ave 2 bridges up-stream along the towpath from Camden Lock...

Hope the meeting goes well.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks guys, looks like I have a few places to consider. Cheers.


----------

